# 6 years later



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy birthday Brett and slipper


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, seems like only yesterday you and I fished out of her.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

When i saw this thread i thought Oysterbreath finally launched his boat lol
congrats Brett


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Been a few forum members willing to put up with me out on the water.  

iMacattack


















BLee










HaMm3r










phishphood










GladesGhost











and even my kid enjoys the trips on the luan skiff




















A lot of sunrises and many miles of poling and paddling.
Worth every minute, drop of sweat and penny spent building it.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

wheres the build thread?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Start From Scratch


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know Brett, I think she is a little sea worn. Maybe it's time to start on a replacement .


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Next


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow time does fly doesnt it  if memory serves me correct you were building her about the same time i was reworking the fin & feather "lowtide custom"  or was it the mud minnow ?? :-? But anyways, me and you are both members of an elite group now as the f&f is also the only boat i've had that long and she's still spanking the reds like she did back then however shes starting to show some wear so im gearing up to tear it down and give her another makeover  i told my wife just yesterday to prepare herself cause its a comin' ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, I remember this pic of ya' working hard in a creek, sbc.
Someone finally found a good use for a poling platform, besides as a lunch counter.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yeah those were the days..... Back when the living was eeaasssyyyyyy


----------

